# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  معنى حديث: السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكُمْ دَارَ قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ، وَإِنَّا إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ

## محمد طه شعبان

*روى مسلم عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَتَى الْمَقْبُرَةَ، فَقَالَ: «السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكُمْ دَارَ قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ، وَإِنَّا إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ بِكُمْ لَاحِقُونَ، وَدِدْتُ أَنَّا قَدْ رَأَيْنَا إِخْوَانَنَا» قَالُوا: أَوَلَسْنَا إِخْوَانَكَ؟ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ قَالَ: «أَنْتُمْ أَصْحَابِي وَإِخْوَانُنَا الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَأْتُوا بَعْدُ» فَقَالُوا: كَيْفَ تَعْرِفُ مَنْ لَمْ يَأْتِ بَعْدُ مِنْ أُمَّتِكَ؟ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ فَقَالَ: «أَرَأَيْتَ لَوْ أَنَّ رَجُلًا لَهُ خَيْلٌ غُرٌّ مُحَجَّلَةٌ بَيْنَ ظَهْرَيْ خَيْلٍ دُهْمٍ بُهْمٍ أَلَا يَعْرِفُ خَيْلَهُ؟» قَالُوا: بَلَى يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ قَالَ: " فَإِنَّهُمْ يَأْتُونَ غُرًّا مُحَجَّلِينَ مِنَ الْوُضُوءِ، وَأَنَا فَرَطُهُمْ عَلَى الْحَوْضِ أَلَا لَيُذَادَنَّ رِجَالٌ عَنْ حَوْضِي كَمَا يُذَادُ الْبَعِيرُ الضَّالُّ أُنَادِيهِمْ أَلَا هَلُمَّ فَيُقَالُ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدْ بَدَّلُوا بَعْدَكَ فَأَقُولُ سُحْقًا سُحْقًا"(*[1])
معاني المفردات: 
1-    *(دُهْم*): الدهمة السواد. يقال فرس أدهم وبعير أدهم وناقة دهماء.
2-    *(بُهْم):* تأكيد لدهم. والفرس البهيم هو الذي لا يخلط لونه شيء سوى لونه.
3-    *(لَيُذَادَنَّ*): الذود هو الطرد.
4-    *(سُحْقًا*): أي: بعدا.

*شرح الحديث:*
*قوله: (السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكُمْ دَارَ قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ)؛* *قال النووي: ((أَمَّا الْمَقْبُرَةُ فَبِضَمِّ الْبَاءِ وَفَتْحِهَا وَكَسْرِهَا ثَلَاثُ لُغَاتٍ الْكَسْرُ قَلِيلٌ، وَأَمَّا دَارَ قَوْمٍ فَهُوَ بِنَصْبِ دَارَ، قَالَ صَاحِبُ الْمَطَالِعِ: هُوَ مَنْصُوبٌ عَلَى الِاخْتِصَاصِ أَوِ النِّدَاءِ الْمُضَافِ، وَالْأَوَّلُ أَظْهَرُ قَالَ: وَيَصِحُّ الْخَفْضُ عَلَى الْبَدَلِ مِنَ الْكَافِ والميم** فِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَالْمُرَادُ بِالدَّارِ عَلَى هَذَيْنِ الْوَجْهَيْنِ الْأَخِيرَيْنِ الْجَمَاعَةُ أَوْ أَهْلُ الدَّارِ وَعَلَى الْأَوَّلِ مِثْلُهُ أَوِ الْمَنْزِلُ([2]).*
*قوله:* *(وَإِنَّا إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ بِكُمْ لَاحِقُونَ)؛ قال النووي: ((فَأَتَى بِالِاسْتِثْنَا  ءِ مَعَ أَنَّ الْمَوْتَ لَا شَكَّ فِيهِ؛ وَلِلْعُلَمَاءِ فِيهِ أَقْوَالٌ: أَظْهَرُهَا أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ لِلشَّكِّ وَلَكِنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَهُ لِلتَّبَرُّكِ وَامْتِثَالِ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى فِي قوله (ولا تقولن لشئ إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ ذَلِكَ غَدًا إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ الله)، وَالثَّانِي حَكَاهُ الْخَطَّابِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُ: أَنَّهُ عَادَةٌ لِلْمُتَكَلِّمِ يُحَسِّنُ بِهِ كَلَامَهُ، وَالثَّالِثُ: أَنَّ الِاسْتِثْنَاءَ عَائِدٌ إِلَى اللُّحُوقِ فِي هَذَا الْمَكَانِ، وَقِيلَ: مَعْنَاهُ: إذ شَاءَ اللَّهُ))([3]).*
*قوله:* *(وَدِدْتُ أَنَّا قَدْ رَأَيْنَا إِخْوَانَنَا، قَالُوا: أَوَلَسْنَا إِخْوَانَكَ؟ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ قَالَ: أَنْتُمْ أَصْحَابِي وَإِخْوَانُنَا الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَأْتُوا بَعْدُ)؛ قال النووي: ((الْمُرَادُ بِقَوْلِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَدِدْتُ أَنَّا قَدْ رَأَيْنَا إِخْوَانَنَا أَيْ رَأَيْنَاهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا، قَالَ الْقَاضِي عِيَاضٌ: وَقِيلَ: الْمُرَادُ تَمَّنِي لِقَائِهِمْ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ، قَالَ الْإِمَامُ الْبَاجِيُّ: قَوْلُهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: بَلْ أَنْتُمْ أَصْحَابِي؛ لَيْسَ نَفْيًا لِإخُوَتِّهِمْ؛ وَلَكِنْ ذَكَرَ مَرْتَبَتَهُمُ الزَّائِدَةَ بِالصُّحْبَةِ فَهَؤُلَاءِ إِخْوَةٌ صَحَابَةٌ وَالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَأْتُوا إِخْوَةً لَيْسُوا بِصَحَابَةٍ،كَم  َا قَالَ اللَّهُ تعالى: (إنما المؤمنون إخوة)، قال القاضي عياض: ذهب أبو عمرو بْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ وَغَيْرِهِ مِنَ الْأَحَادِيثِ فِي فَضْلِ مَنْ يَأْتِي آخِرَ الزَّمَانِ إِلَى أَنَّهُ قَدْ يَكُونُ فِيمَنْ يَأْتِي بَعْدَ الصَّحَابَةِ مَنْ هُوَ أَفْضَلُ مِمَّنْ كَانَ مِنْ جُمْلَةِ الصَّحَابَةِ وَأَنَّ قَوْلَهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَيْرُكُمْ قَرْنِي عَلَى الْخُصُوصِ مَعْنَاهُ خَيْرُ النَّاسِ قَرْنِي أَيْ السَّابِقُونَ الْأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالْأَنْصَارِ وَمَنْ سَلَكَ مَسْلَكَهُمْ، فَهَؤُلَاءِ أَفْضَلُ الْأُمَّةِ وَهُمُ الْمُرَادُونَ بِالْحَدِيثِ، وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَلَّطَ فِي زَمَنِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَإِنْ رَآهُ وَصَحِبَهُ، أَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ سَابِقَةٌ وَلَا أَثَرٌ فِي الدِّينِ، فَقَدْ يَكُونُ فِي الْقُرُونِ الَّتِي تَأْتِي بَعْدَ الْقَرْنِ الْأَوَّلِ مَنْ يَفْضُلُهُمْ عَلَى مَا دَلَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الْآثَارُ، قَالَ الْقَاضِي: وَقَدْ ذَهَبَ إِلَى هَذَا أَيْضًا غَيْرُهُ مِنَ الْمُتَكَلِّمِي  نَ عَلَى الْمَعَانِي، قَالَ: وَذَهَبَ مُعْظَمُ الْعُلَمَاءِ إِلَى خِلَافِ هَذَا وَأَنَّ مَنْ صَحِبَ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَرَآهُ مَرَّةً مِنْ عُمْرِهِ وَحَصَلَتْ لَهُ مَزِيَّةُ الصحبة أفضل من كل من يأتي بعد، فَإِنَّ فَضِيلَةَ الصُّحْبَةِ لَا يَعْدِلُهَا عَمَلٌ، قَالُوا: وَذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ، وَاحْتَجُّوا بِقَوْلِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ((لَوْ أَنْفَقَ أَحَدُكُمْ مِثْلَ أُحُدٍ ذَهَبًا مَا بَلَغَ مُدَّ أَحَدِهِمْ وَلَا نَصِيفَهُ))، هَذَا كَلَامُ الْقَاضِي وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ))([4]).*
*قوله: (كَيْفَ تَعْرِفُ مَنْ لَمْ يَأْتِ بَعْدُ مِنْ أُمَّتِكَ؟ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ فَقَالَ: «أَرَأَيْتَ لَوْ أَنَّ رَجُلًا لَهُ خَيْلٌ غُرٌّ مُحَجَّلَةٌ بَيْنَ ظَهْرَيْ خَيْلٍ دُهْمٍ بُهْمٍ أَلَا يَعْرِفُ خَيْلَهُ؟» قَالُوا: بَلَى يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ قَالَ: " فَإِنَّهُمْ يَأْتُونَ غُرًّا مُحَجَّلِينَ مِنَ الْوُضُوءِ)؛ وذلك أثر من آثار هذه العبادة العظيمة، وهي الضوء الذي كرروه على هذه الأعضاء الشريفة ابتغاء مرضاة الله، وطلبا لثوابه، فكان جزاؤهم هذه المحمدة العظيمة الخاصة، من النور الذي يكون في وجوههم وأيديهم.*

[1])) صحيح: أخرجه مسلم (249).

[2])) ((شرح مسلم))، للنووي 3/138.

[3])) السابق.

[4])) السابق 3/139.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله: (وَأَنَا فَرَطُهُمْ عَلَى الْحَوْضِ)؛ قال النووي: ((قَالَ الْهَرَوِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُ مَعْنَاهُ أَنَا أَتَقَدَّمهُمْ عَلَى الْحَوْضِ يُقَالُ فَرَطَ الْقَوْمُ إِذَا تَقَدَّمَهُمْ لِيَرْتَادَ لهم الماء ويهيء لَهُمُ الدِّلَاءَ وَالرِّشَا وَفِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ بِشَارَةٌ لِهَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ زَادَهَا اللَّهُ تَعَالَى شَرَفًا فَهَنِيئًا لِمَنْ كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَرَطَهُ)).([1])*
*قوله: (أُنَادِيهِمْ أَلَا هَلُمَّ)؛ قال النووي: ((مَعْنَاهُ: تَعَالَوْا، قَالَ أَهْلُ اللُّغَةِ: فِي هَلُمَّ لُغَتَانِ: أَفْصَحُهُمَا: هَلُمَّ لِلرَّجُلِ وَالرَّجُلَيْنِ وَالْمَرْأَةِ وَالْجَمَاعَةِ مِنَ الصِّنْفَيْنِ بِصِيغَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، وَبِهَذِهِ اللُّغَةِ جَاءَ الْقُرْآنُ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى: (هلم شهداءكم)، (والقائلين لإخوانهم هلم إلينا)، واللغة الثانية: هلم يارجل، وهلما يارجلان، وهلموا يارجال، وَلِلْمَرْأَةِ: هَلُمِّي، وَلَلْمَرْأَتَا  نِ: هَلُمَّتَا، وَلِلنِّسْوَةِ: هَلُمَّنَّ، قَالَ ابن السِّكِّيتِ وَغَيْرُهُ: الْأُولَى أَفْصَحُ كَمَا قَدَّمْنَاهُ)).([2])*
*قوله: (إِنَّهُمْ قَدْ بَدَّلُوا بَعْدَكَ)؛ قال ابن حجر: ((وَفِي حَدِيثِ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ فِي بَابِ صِفَةِ النَّارِ أَيْضًا فَيُقَالُ إِنَّكَ لَا تَدْرِي مَا أَحْدَثُوا بَعْدَكَ فَأَقُولُ سُحْقًا سُحْقًا لِمَنْ غَيَّرَ بَعْدِي وَزَادَ فِي رِوَايَةِ عَطَاءِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ فَلَا أَرَاهُ يَخْلُصُ مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا مِثْلُ هَمَلِ النَّعَمِ([3]) وَلِأَحْمَدَ وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ِّ مِنْ حَدِيثِ أَبِي بَكْرَةَ رَفَعَهُ لَيَرِدَنَّ عَلَى الْحَوْضِ رِجَالٌ مِمَّنْ صَحِبَنِي وَرَآنِي وَسَنَدُهُ حَسَنٌ وَلِلطَّبَرَانِ  يِّ مِنْ حَدِيثِ أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ نَحْوُهُ وَزَادَ فَقُلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ادْعُ اللَّهَ أَنْ لَا يَجْعَلَنِي مِنْهُمْ قَالَ لَسْتَ مِنْهُمْ وَسَنَدُهُ حَسَنٌ قَوْلُهُ فَأَقُولُ كَمَا قَالَ الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ وَكُنْتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدا إِلَى قَوْله الْحَكِيم كَذَا لِأَبِي ذَرٍّ وَفِي رِوَايَةِ غَيْرِهِ زِيَادَةُ مَا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ وَالْبَاقِي سَوَاءٌ قَوْلُهُ قَالَ فَيُقَالُ إِنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَزَالُوا مُرْتَدِّينَ عَلَى أَعْقَابِهِمْ وَقَعَ فِي رِوَايَةِ الْكُشْمِيهَنِي  ِّ لَنْ يَزَالُوا وَوَقَعَ فِي تَرْجَمَةِ مَرْيَمَ مِنْ أَحَادِيثِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ قَالَ الْفَرَبْرِيُّ ذُكِرَ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْبُخَارِيِّ عَنْ قَبِيصَةَ قَالَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ ارْتَدُّوا عَلَى عَهْدِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ فَقَاتَلَهُمْ أَبُو بَكْرٍ يَعْنِي حَتَّى قُتِلُوا وَمَاتُوا عَلَى الْكُفْرِ وَقَدْ وَصَلَهُ الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يُّ مِنْ وَجْهٍ آخَرَ عَنْ قَبِيصَةَ وَقَالَ الْخَطَّابِيُّ لَمْ يَرْتَدَّ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ أَحَدٌ وَإِنَّمَا ارْتَدَّ قوم من جُفَاة الاعراب مِمَّن لانصرة لَهُ فِي الدِّينِ وَذَلِكَ لَا يُوجِبُ قَدْحًا فِي الصَّحَابَةِ الْمَشْهُورِينَ وَيَدُلُّ قَوْلُهُ أُصَيْحَابِي بِالتَّصْغِيرِ عَلَى قِلَّةِ عَدَدِهِمْ وَقَالَ غَيْرُهُ قِيلَ هُوَ عَلَى ظَاهِرِهِ مِنَ الْكُفْرِ وَالْمُرَادُ بِأُمَّتِي أَمَّةُ الدَّعْوَةِ لَا أَمَّةُ الْإِجَابَةِ وَرُجِّحَ بِقَوْلِهِ فِي حَدِيثِ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ فَأَقُولُ بُعْدًا لَهُمْ وَسُحْقًا وَيُؤَيِّدُهُ كَوْنُهُمْ خَفِيَ عَلَيْهِ حَالُهُمْ وَلَوْ كَانُوا مِنْ أُمَّةِ الْإِجَابَةِ لَعَرَفَ حَالَهُمْ بِكَوْنِ أَعْمَالِهِمْ تُعْرَضُ عَلَيْهِ وَهَذَا يَرُدُّهُ قَوْلُهُ فِي حَدِيثِ أَنَسٍ حَتَّى إِذَا عَرَفْتُهُمْ وَكَذَا فِي حَدِيثِ أبي هُرَيْرَة وَقَالَ بن التِّينِ يَحْتَمِلُ أَنْ يَكُونُوا مُنَافِقِينَ أَوْ مِنْ مُرْتَكِبِي الْكَبَائِرِ وَقِيلَ هُمْ قَوْمٌ مِنْ جُفَاةِ الْأَعْرَابِ دَخَلُوا فِي الْإِسْلَامِ رَغْبَةً وَرَهْبَةً وَقَالَ الدَّاوُدِيُّ لَا يَمْتَنِعُ دُخُولُ أَصْحَابِ الْكَبَائِرِ وَالْبِدَعِ فِي ذَلِكَ وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ قِيلَ هُمُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالْمُرْتَدُّو  نَ فَيَجُوزُ أَنْ يُحْشَرُوا بِالْغُرَّةِ وَالتَّحْجِيلِ لِكَوْنِهِمْ مِنْ جُمْلَةِ الْأُمَّةِ فَيُنَادِيهِمْ مِنْ أَجْلِ السِّيمَا الَّتِي عَلَيْهِمْ فَيُقَالُ إِنَّهُمْ بَدَّلُوا بَعْدَكَ أَيْ لَمْ يَمُوتُوا عَلَى ظَاهِرِ مَا فَارَقْتَهُمْ عَلَيْهِ قَالَ عِيَاضٌ وَغَيْرُهُ وَعَلَى هَذَا فَيَذْهَبُ عَنْهُمُ الْغُرَّةُ وَالتَّحْجِيلُ وَيُطْفَأُ نُورُهُمْ وَقِيلَ لَا يَلْزَمُ أَنْ تَكُونَ عَلَيْهِمُ السِّيمَا بَلْ يُنَادِيهِمْ لِمَا كَانَ يَعْرِفُ مِنْ إِسْلَامِهِمْ وَقِيلَ هُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْكَبَائِرِ وَالْبِدَعِ الَّذِينَ مَاتُوا عَلَى الْإِسْلَامِ وَعَلَى هَذَا فَلَا يُقْطَعُ بِدُخُولِ هَؤُلَاءِ النَّارَ لِجَوَازِ أَنْ يُذَادُوا عَنِ الْحَوْضِ أَوَّلًا عُقُوبَةً لَهُمْ ثُمَّ يُرْحَمُوا وَلَا يَمْتَنِعُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُمْ غُرَّةٌ وَتَحْجِيلٌ فَعَرَفَهُمْ بِالسِّيمَا سَوَاءٌ كَانُوا فِي زَمَنِهِ أَوْ بَعْدَهُ وَرَجَّحَ عِيَاضٌ وَالْبَاجِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُمَا مَا قَالَ قَبِيصَةُ رَاوِي الْخَبَرِ إِنَّهُمْ مَنِ ارْتَدَّ بَعْدَهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَلَا يَلْزَمُ مِنْ مَعْرِفَتِهِ لَهُمْ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَلَيْهِمُ السِّيمَا لِأَنَّهَا كَرَامَةٌ يَظْهَرُ بِهَا عَمَلُ الْمُسْلِمِ وَالْمُرْتَدُّ قَدْ حَبِطَ عَمَلُهُ فَقَدْ يَكُونُ عَرَفَهُمْ بِأَعْيَانِهِمْ لَا بِصِفَتِهِمْ بِاعْتِبَارِ مَا كَانُوا عَلَيْهِ قَبْلَ ارْتِدَادِهِمْ وَلَا يَبْعُدُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ فِي ذَلِكَ أَيْضًا مَنْ كَانَ فِي زَمَنِهِ مِنَ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَسَيَأْتِي فِي حَدِيثِ الشَّفَاعَةِ وَتَبْقَى هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةُ فِيهَا مُنَافِقُوهَا فَدَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّهُمْ يُحْشَرُونَ مَعَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَيَعْرِفُ أَعْيَانَهُمْ وَلَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمْ تِلْكَ السِّيمَا فَمَنْ عَرَفَ صُورَتَهُ نَادَاهُ مُسْتَصْحِبًا لِحَالِهِ الَّتِي فَارَقَهُ عَلَيْهَا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَأَمَّا دُخُولُ أَصْحَابِ الْبِدَعِ فِي ذَلِكَ فَاسْتُبْعِدَ لِتَعْبِيرِهِ فِي الْخَبَرِ بِقَوْلِهِ أَصْحَابِي وَأَصْحَابُ الْبِدَعِ إِنَّمَا حَدَثُوا بَعْدَهُ وَأُجِيبَ بِحَمْلِ الصُّحْبَةِ عَلَى الْمَعْنَى الْأَعَمِّ وَاسْتُبْعِدَ أَيْضًا أَنَّهُ لَا يُقَالُ لِلْمُسْلِمِ وَلَوْ كَانَ مُبْتَدِعًا سُحْقًا وَأُجِيبَ بِأَنَّهُ لَا يَمْتَنِعُ أَنْ يُقَالَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ عَلِمَ أَنَّهُ قُضِيَ عَلَيْهِ بِالتَّعْذِيبِ عَلَى مَعْصِيَةٍ ثُمَّ يَنْجُو بِالشَّفَاعَةِ فَيَكُونُ قَوْلُهُ سُحْقًا تَسْلِيمًا لِأَمْرِ اللَّهِ مَعَ بَقَاءِ الرَّجَاءِ وَكَذَا الْقَوْلُ فِي أَصْحَابِ الْكَبَائِرِ وَقَالَ الْبَيْضَاوِيُّ لَيْسَ قَوْلُهُ مُرْتَدِّينَ نَصًّا فِي كَوْنِهِمُ ارْتَدُّوا عَنِ الْإِسْلَامِ بَلْ يَحْتَمِلُ ذَلِكَ وَيَحْتَمِلُ أَنْ يُرَادَ أَنَّهُمْ عُصَاةُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الْمُرْتَدُّونَ عَنْ الِاسْتِقَامَةِ يُبَدِّلُونَ الْأَعْمَالَ الصَّالِحَةَ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ انْتَهَى وَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ أَبُو يَعْلَى بِسَنَدٍ حَسَنٍ عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَذكر حَدِيثًا فَقَالَ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي فَرَطُكُمْ عَلَى الْحَوْضِ فَإِذَا جِئْتُمْ قَالَ رَجُلٌ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَنَا فُلَانُ بْنُ فُلَانٍ وَقَالَ آخر أَنا فلَان بن فُلَانٍ فَأَقُولُ أَمَّا النَّسَبُ فَقَدْ عَرَفْتُهُ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ أَحْدَثْتُمْ بَعْدِي وَارْتَدَدْتُمْ وَلِأَحْمَدَ وَالْبَزَّارِ نَحْوُهُ مِنْ حَدِيثِ جَابِرٍ))[4]*
*قوله: (فَأَقُولُ سُحْقًا سُحْقًا)؛ التأكيد للمبالغة([5])، قال النووي: ((مَعْنَاهُ: بُعْدًا بُعْدًا؛ وَالْمَكَانُ السَّحِيقُ: الْبَعِيدُ، وَفِي سُحْقًا سُحْقًا لُغَتَانِ: قُرِئَ بِهِمَا فِي السَّبْعِ؛ إِسْكَانُ الْحَاءِ وَضَمُّهَا؛ قَرَأَ الْكِسَائِيُّ بِالضَّمِّ وَالْبَاقُونَ بِالْإِسْكَانِ، وَنُصِبَ عَلَى تَقْدِيرِ أَلْزَمَهُمُ اللَّهُ سُحْقًا، أَوْ سَحَقَهُمْ سُحْقًا)).([6])*

*فوائد الحديث:*
*1-        * *فضل الوضوء.*
*2-        * *فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ مِنَ الْفِقْهِ إِبَاحَةُ الْخُرُوجِ إِلَى الْمَقَابِرِ وَزِيَارَةِ الْقُبُورِ وَهَذَا مُجْتَمَعٌ عَلَيْهِ لِلرِّجَالِ مُخْتَلَفٌ فِيهِ لِلنِّسَاءِ(**[7]**).*
*3-        * *فِي الْحَدِيثِ جَوَازُ التَّمَنِّي لَا سِيَّمَا فِي الْخَيْرِ وَلِقَاءِ الْفُضَلَاءِ وَأَهْلِ الصَّلَاحِ(**[8]**).*
*4-        * *فضل هذه الأمة.*
*5-        * *فضل من آمن بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يره.*
*6-        * *فضل التمسك بالسنة، وأنه لن يشرب من حوض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا المتمسكون بها.*
*7-        * *شؤم البدعة.*

[1])) السابق.

 ([2])السابق.

[3])) همل النعم: بفتح الميم؛ هي: الإبل بغير راع. (فتح).

[4])) ((فتح الباري))، 11/386،385.

[5])) ((فتح الباري))، 11/385.

[6])) السابق.

[7]))  ((الاستذكار)) 1/103.

[8])) ((شرح مسلم))، للنووي 3/138.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاكم مثله أخي الحبيب

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أحسن الله إليك وبارك فيك ، قوله : السلام عليكم دار ...
تتعلق بمسألة مهمة ألا وهي : هل يسمع الميت سلام الحي الذي سلم عليه أم لا ؟ 
وهي مسألة كبيرة ، ولينظر كتاب : الآيات البينات في عدم سماع الأموات على مذهب الحنفية السادات .لنعمان ابن العلامة الشهير المفسر محمود الألوسي رحمهما الله .

----------

